

You Could Learn a Lot from a Quadratic (Part 1) (1998) [pdf] - gnosis
http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/sigplannotices/sigcol05.pdf

======
gnosis
Also see the sequels:

[http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/sigplannotices/sigcol06.pd...](http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/sigplannotices/sigcol06.pdf)

[http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/sigplannotices/sigcol08.pd...](http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/sigplannotices/sigcol08.pdf)

